# Can I use a 30 amp hook up?



## EricCharlton (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all, you were very helpful when it came time to buy my 5th wheel so I thought I'd ask another question.  I am going to a KOA and all of their 50 amp sites are booked.  Is there any way that I can get away with a 30 amp site?  I have a 42' trailer with two AC units, washer/dryer, etc...  I am doubting that I can make it work, but I don't have many options.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 20, 2013)

You will be able to run your trailer off 30 amps, but you wont run both AC's at the same time or the W/D with an AC running.  If your creative you will figure out what you can and cannot get away with.  The worse thing that will happen is you will pop the breaker on the post.  You will need an adapter!!


----------



## EricCharlton (Apr 20, 2013)

That's great news!  I can certainly adapt to that lifestyle until I can move into a 50 amp site.  Thanks for your reply.  Do you (or anyone else on here) have any experience doing this?  BTW, I see you are from Bedford.  I own a house in Goodview, VA!


----------



## LEN (Apr 20, 2013)

If the voltage is up at 120 or so sometimes you can run both ac's but with nothing else running. Thats having the refer on gas and not running anything else like the micro. At 30 amps we can normely run two items at a time.
Worst case you flip a breaker and learn to live with one high amp unit at a time.
LEN


----------



## C Nash (Apr 20, 2013)

I have used 30 amp service a lot in our travels.  Like Ken said just watch what you try to run together.  Microwaves, hair dryers and electric heaters are heavy elec users. You may also have ele hot water heater.  Watch what is on at the same time and you will be ok.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 21, 2013)

From what I know, the 50 amp plug is 2 x 120 VAC individual circuits. 

You _*COULD*_ lose one of those circuits in the connection to 30 amp with an adapter. Some adapters may connect those 2 circuits together and the suggestions above are absolutely correct.

Some appliances that are on the circuit that you lose, will never come on because they will not have power.


----------



## EricCharlton (Apr 21, 2013)

I really appreciate all of your replies so far.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 21, 2013)

Eric, come by the store sometime, when your in town!!  

Yes, I have had 50 amp trailers and mostly ran them off of 30 amp. because I did not want to handle that big cable!!!!  I have found that everything worked, you just learn what you can get away with before the breaker kicks off.  IF you try to run both AC's, they run at 13.5 amps each....that pretty much fills up 30 amps.  When they start up they will kick up to around 45 amps for just a millisecond...you will be really pushing that breaker.  You also could have the battery charger running in the background....and the refer takes 3 amps...and the water heater takes 15 amps....  Just some pointers.


----------



## EricCharlton (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow!  It looks like I will be trying to keep the AC units off for as long as possible.  How many amps would a small appliance use?  Something like a fan plugged into the wall.

I will swing by the shop for sure when I am in town.  I believe that we will be living in Goodview from this coming Thanksgiving to about April (unless we sell the house).


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Eric, you can look at each appliance  and there is a label on all appliance's showing the voltage and wattage and the amperage. I have a 36' motor home with 30 amp service and we have no problems. As Ken has stated, the most are drawn when they start up and then level off. I am able to run both AC's ON 30 AMPS, BUT I can't use the microwave or anything that has a heating element. That is where most of your amps will go. Good luck, and do stop by and visit Ken. he is a honest dealer and person.


----------



## LEN (Apr 26, 2013)

Get a " Kill A Watt " meter it will tell you how many amp-watts a give appliance draws. about $25 EZ to use and will help manage the power you have to use. Ken may even stock them.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't think I stock exactly what your referring too, but I do stock a needle meter that has RED as a high and low range and GREEN as normal or safe operating range.


----------



## LEN (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is what I was referring to

http://www.p3international.com/products/special/p4400/p4400-ce.html

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 27, 2013)

Yep, that is what I found when I searched it.  Mine is a lot simpler meter than that, and only costs 16.00.  I have one plugged into a recp. all the time.


----------

